# ANSWERS PLEASE(EVERYONE ENTER, IMPORTANT)



## darris nealy (Mar 29, 2010)

this is soooo agrivating!! this whole website, the dp manual, and everything are full of descriptions and people sharing their experience, it may be nice to read at first, getting a little support, whatever, bu we want answers!!!! how the hell do we cure this thing!??!?!?!!? this whole website is just a place where all these messed up people speak to eachothers, and it sometimes gives u a feeling that its ok to be this way, but that isnt enough, we want to be regular people living regular lives, and to never see this website, or anything that has to do with DP ever again, and up till now, it seems like were just looking at our problem from different angles and views.
WHAT NOW??
is there anyone who can tell what the hell im supposed to do??? should i treat anxiety, depression?? coz theres medication for all that. i just need to know what the hell i should get the medication for!!

IF THERES ANYONE WHO CAN HELP, JUST GO AHEAD, GIVE ME ALL U GOT!!!


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

There is "on the road to recovery" board, so there you have enough stories of how to cure DP/DR.


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

darris nealy said:


> this is soooo agrivating!! this whole website, the dp manual, and everything are full of descriptions and people sharing their experience, it may be nice to read at first, getting a little support, whatever, bu we want answers!!!! how the hell do we cure this thing!??!?!?!!? this whole website is just a place where all these messed up people speak to eachothers, and it sometimes gives u a feeling that its ok to be this way, but that isnt enough, we want to be regular people living regular lives, and to never see this website, or anything that has to do with DP ever again, and up till now, it seems like were just looking at our problem from different angles and views.
> WHAT NOW??
> is there anyone who can tell what the hell im supposed to do??? should i treat anxiety, depression?? coz theres medication for all that. i just need to know what the hell i should get the medication for!!
> 
> IF THERES ANYONE WHO CAN HELP, JUST GO AHEAD, GIVE ME ALL U GOT!!!


All's I can say is, Welcome to the world of DP. You are clearly sharing the exact same fear and frustration as the rest of us here do. Unfortunately there's not a lot that can solve that, as I'm sure you could discover through reading that DP is not a very well researched area of mental health. What advice I can give is for you to back down.. Seriously, you are extraordinarily worked up, and while I can understand your frustrations, you won't get anywhere whatsoever without first accepting what it is you are feeling and seeing on a daily basis. It is what it is, but by sticking around and talking to others like you, you can grasp a stronger understanding of the condition and find some solace in doing so.

I would definately advise seeing your family doctor about your experiences, as for all we know you could be experiencing something quite different to DP, but either way.. Just allow it. That is the one and only true first step on the road to recovery. Best of luck to you!


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

darris nealy said:


> this is soooo agrivating!! this whole website, the dp manual, and everything are full of descriptions and people sharing their experience, it may be nice to read at first, getting a little support, whatever, bu we want answers!!!! how the hell do we cure this thing!??!?!?!!? this whole website is just a place where all these messed up people speak to eachothers, and it sometimes gives u a feeling that its ok to be this way, but that isnt enough, we want to be regular people living regular lives, and to never see this website, or anything that has to do with DP ever again, and up till now, it seems like were just looking at our problem from different angles and views.
> WHAT NOW??
> is there anyone who can tell what the hell im supposed to do??? should i treat anxiety, depression?? coz theres medication for all that. i just need to know what the hell i should get the medication for!!
> 
> IF THERES ANYONE WHO CAN HELP, JUST GO AHEAD, GIVE ME ALL U GOT!!!


We are all in the same boat as you. If we had the answer, then we wouldn't be hanging out on this board. Depersonalization unfortunately isn't a well researched subject in mental health, as someone else here noted as well. Doctors, as well as those of us on this board who are suffering, can only speculate. We may find little glimmers of hope. At least, by writing about it, it is off of our chests, and perhaps others can relate to what we write. Your aggravation perhaps is not wasted. There is a lot of energy behind getting mad, and perhaps with that anger you will be motivated to find more answers for yourself. I wish you the best of luck, and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## sophiasmith (Mar 30, 2010)

darris nealy said:


> this is soooo agrivating!! this whole website, the dp manual, and everything are full of descriptions and people sharing their experience, it may be nice to read at first, getting a little support, whatever, bu we want answers!!!! how the hell do we cure this thing!??!?!?!!? this whole website is just a place where all these messed up people speak to eachothers, and it sometimes gives u a feeling that its ok to be this way, but that isnt enough, we want to be regular people living regular lives, and to never see this website, or anything that has to do with DP ever again, and up till now, it seems like were just looking at our problem from different angles and views.
> WHAT NOW??
> is there anyone who can tell what the hell im supposed to do??? should i treat anxiety, depression?? coz theres medication for all that. i just need to know what the hell i should get the medication for!!
> 
> IF THERES ANYONE WHO CAN HELP, JUST GO AHEAD, GIVE ME ALL U GOT!!!


Yes, it's so unbelievably reassuring to hear someone else say what I have been feeling every day of my life since 1994. Let's work on it together! I'm feeling much better than I've felt for years on the GAPS diet - (see www.gaps.me) but I'm nowhere near cured. It's supposed to take 6 months or more and I'm only at the beginning. I'll keep you posted. Hang in there.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

darris nealy said:


> this is soooo agrivating!! this whole website, the dp manual, and everything are full of descriptions and people sharing their experience, it may be nice to read at first, getting a little support, whatever, bu we want answers!!!! how the hell do we cure this thing!??!?!?!!? this whole website is just a place where all these messed up people speak to eachothers, and it sometimes gives u a feeling that its ok to be this way, but that isnt enough, we want to be regular people living regular lives, and to never see this website, or anything that has to do with DP ever again, and up till now, it seems like were just looking at our problem from different angles and views.
> WHAT NOW??
> is there anyone who can tell what the hell im supposed to do??? should i treat anxiety, depression?? coz theres medication for all that. i just need to know what the hell i should get the medication for!!
> 
> IF THERES ANYONE WHO CAN HELP, JUST GO AHEAD, GIVE ME ALL U GOT!!!


I do find that it is true that when my anxiety and depression is worse, then the DP is also worse. I am working to alleviate the depression and anxiety, so at least alleviate the DP. I had DP before I became anxious. They say many people experience this, and yet I wish it would be better researched. I am sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## darris nealy (Mar 29, 2010)

im starting to think that dp is caused not only because of a bad drug experience, but maybe because of the stage of life we are in...kind of a confused place, with no direction. dp didnt start for me until after high school, when i didnt have a direction in life.(the diagnostic problem is that i also had a bad trip at the end of high school, so i dont know which caused.) . after high school, i realized that many of my dreams had exploded and disapeared, and here i am clueless. im sure this is part of the dp. if i had this bad trip in high school, im sure it would have been much easier to cope with.
what do u guys think?? what stage of life are u in?? could there be a corellation?? tell me what you think!

ps i just couldnt bother opening up another forum, so i wrote it on this one!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

darris nealy said:


> im starting to think that dp is caused not only because of a bad drug experience, but maybe because of the stage of life we are in...kind of a confused place, with no direction. dp didnt start for me until after high school, when i didnt have a direction in life.(the diagnostic problem is that i also had a bad trip at the end of high school, so i dont know which caused.) . after high school, i realized that many of my dreams had exploded and disapeared, and here i am clueless. im sure this is part of the dp. if i had this bad trip in high school, im sure it would have been much easier to cope with.
> what do u guys think?? what stage of life are u in?? could there be a corellation?? tell me what you think!
> 
> ps i just couldnt bother opening up another forum, so i wrote it on this one!


Im also in a stage of life where im completely directionless and with no aim. I'm not going to school or working, and end up staying home most of the time. With DP, I find it very difficult to motivate and push myself to accomplish my goals and dreams. I'm stuck in a DP world, where I keep saying, ''When my DP goes away, then ill...(fill in the blank). DP makes it hard to get up and get going, in my case at least, but perhaps you are right. Maybe there is a correlation between lack of direction in life and DP.

You say that if you were to have had a bad trip in high school, it would have been much easier to cope with, but do you think you would have been able to handle DP on top of the stress of school, regardless of whether you had a sense of direction and aim or not?
I dont think I would have been able to handle that, and I'm thankful that my DP struck at a time where I was not in school, because im not sure if I would have been able to keep up and have DP as well.


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> Im also in a stage of life where im completely directionless and with no aim. I'm not going to school or working, and end up staying home most of the time. With DP, I find it very difficult to motivate and push myself to accomplish my goals and dreams. I'm stuck in a DP world, where I keep saying, ''When my DP goes away, then ill...(fill in the blank). DP makes it hard to get up and get going, in my case at least, but perhaps you are right. Maybe there is a correlation between lack of direction in life and DP.
> 
> You say that if you were to have had a bad trip in high school, it would have been much easier to cope with, but do you think you would have been able to handle DP on top of the stress of school, regardless of whether you had a sense of direction and aim or not?
> I dont think I would have been able to handle that, and I'm thankful that my DP struck at a time where I was not in school, because im not sure if I would have been able to keep up and have DP as well.


I too am in exactly the same place. There definately seems to be a correlation with lack of direction/aim and DP. We could indeed be onto something here!


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Same with me! No job, no money, no emotional relationship... I was under a lot of stress last year... I was even volunteers working somewhere and some people I love also almost destroyed me on emotional and psychical level. When I stopped volunteering and when my mom start to whine that we don't have money and because of many other things I was thinking about, my DR started suddenly. 
Yes, there is probably strong connection when we are left alone there with no direction in our lives.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

darris nealy said:


> im starting to think that dp is caused not only because of a bad drug experience, but maybe because of the stage of life we are in...kind of a confused place, with no direction. dp didnt start for me until after high school, when i didnt have a direction in life.(the diagnostic problem is that i also had a bad trip at the end of high school, so i dont know which caused.) . after high school, i realized that many of my dreams had exploded and disapeared, and here i am clueless. im sure this is part of the dp. if i had this bad trip in high school, im sure it would have been much easier to cope with.
> what do u guys think?? what stage of life are u in?? could there be a corellation?? tell me what you think!
> 
> ps i just couldnt bother opening up another forum, so i wrote it on this one!


I think you may be onto something. I work part-time, but really feel like I should/could be doing more with my life. I don't get paid a lot of money at all. I really crave with my whole being to do something more fulfilling. It is a lot easier to think of my DP when I feel bored with life. I am in a relationship that isn't too exciting for me, and I live in a neighborhood that is a little depressing to me. I think there is a definite correlation. I want to make changes, but the DP scares me too much.


----------



## chippy! (Mar 20, 2010)

darris nealy said:


> this is soooo agrivating!! this whole website, the dp manual, and everything are full of descriptions and people sharing their experience, it may be nice to read at first, getting a little support, whatever, bu we want answers!!!! how the hell do we cure this thing!??!?!?!!? this whole website is just a place where all these messed up people speak to eachothers, and it sometimes gives u a feeling that its ok to be this way, but that isnt enough, we want to be regular people living regular lives, and to never see this website, or anything that has to do with DP ever again, and up till now, it seems like were just looking at our problem from different angles and views.
> WHAT NOW??
> is there anyone who can tell what the hell im supposed to do??? should i treat anxiety, depression?? coz theres medication for all that. i just need to know what the hell i should get the medication for!!
> 
> IF THERES ANYONE WHO CAN HELP, JUST GO AHEAD, GIVE ME ALL U GOT!!!


Tottaly agree. that's why im scared to go on medication becasue i don't know what im exactly trying to cure?
According to doctors, derealization is just like a minor symptom of anxiety. I think dr deserves it only bloody illness in itself. Is it funk just a symptom of anxiety, it's much more than that. There are so many types of medication how to i know if my GP fully understands DR and gives me the right medication. He could just give me something for stress or antidepresants etc. Why is life so complicated ay.

ALSO IN REPLY TO SOMEONE ELSE'S ANSWER - yes my DR came on just a couple of months before my GCSE exams. I was very stressed with revision and I questioned myself by saying "what am i really doing all this for?" 
I havn't been in full time work or education since. I think have no routine is feeding it. Because we have to question ourselves and analyze our own perfomace in life. Which makes us think deeper and deeper untill we question reality. 
To be honest i don't think any of this or anxiety is actually there, we've just created a thinking habbit within our brains and our stess and negative thoughts brings it on. Becuase as soon as im in my comfort zone i.e. my house, im totally fine and normal.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Well I can say its nice to know there are others out there like you and your not insane. You really need to go to your doctor and get treated or have them refer you to a therapist or something. This is more of a support group where you can get advice from people who have gone through the same thing. There is no "magic cure" it is what it is. You have to learn to deal with it and seek treatment. Everyone says DP is temporary so think of it this way YOU WILL GET BETTER!


----------

